# Ski Chicken Coop - www.skichickencoop.com



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I think I saw something about the upcoming Kokotat line of poultry PFDs...


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Awesome!
Love the mini-coop. Although, it would benefit from larger diameter wheels... But very nice indeed.
Can it be assumed that no chickens were harmed in the making of this film?


----------



## afodge (May 9, 2008)

Our free rangers are in good shape for paddling given the offseason tele-training we put them through. They may not fit into those new PFDs...


----------



## afodge (May 9, 2008)

No chickens were harmed... in fact... their egg production increased.


----------

